# Baby Sailfish



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Thought this was pretty neat. On our last trip while fishing for swords Saturday night I saw what looked like two needle fish 130 miles out. While watching them for a few more minutes I saw a sail. These two were chasing around some bait fish from the lights with the sails straight out of the water. It was pretty cool.


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

Really beautiful fish. Hope he and his brother grow well.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

thats pretty neat!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought mine was small.... they're so cute when they're that little!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

hey where were these pics when i posted the small fish pics post...lol jk but those are some really cool pics


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

awww! those are cute!!


----------



## Meagans Choice (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey, if you want to see a smaller version just look at my photo gallery. Caught itin a dip net one night at the spur.


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Cool pics. We netted some like like 2 years ago at the spur. The baby sails were balling bait minnows right off the transom.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

that is neat. i would love to see some of those tikes balling bait at such a small size. i have never caught a sail but, i will one day. maybe i would have better luck if i just took a dip net out to the spur.


----------

